# Excelsior Mini Lathe Tools/Needed Items Questions



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Looking for advice as to what is good/what I need.

If at all possible Rockler or Woodcraft 'cuz this stuff is going on my Christmas list and it be easier for people if they can pick it up locally but doesn't have to be if they don't sell decent ones.

What thread is the spindle 1"x8? That's what the Jet is and it looks like these came out of the same factory. The manual, which is severely lacking, doesn't say and I have yet to take the plate off to see.

4 Jaw Chucks, whose are the good ones and where to get them?

I have the 6 piece Sorby set that Rockler had on sale, which included these:

3/4" roughing gouge
3/8" bowl gouge
3/8" spindle gouge
1/2" round-nose scraper
3/4" skew with oval shank
1/8" parting tool

What other ones would be good to have?

Have calipers on the list but what other items might be good to have?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Tools look good to me

Introduction to turning class at woodcraft or rockler
Pen turning supplies
mandral, blanks, kits, bushings
Sandpaper strips
Finishing supplies

Wolverine sharpening jig and grinder with correct wheels
Resparator
Face Shield
Raffin turning videos


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I highly recommend the barracuda 2 chuck system for your lathe. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC3000C.html?mybuyscid=5955868742 Has several jaws and accesories and can add mor pieces as needed.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Blank,

Congrats on getting the lathe! Now you are REALLY in trouble.

As far as chucks, I would stick with Oneway or Nova. Both are great.

Your thread is most likely 1×8. That's what my Jet mini is. You'll need a couple of spurs and live centers.

If you are going to do smaller stuff, like pens, you might want to get some smaller chisels too. You absolutely have to check out the tools at easywoodtools.com. They really work great. Some purists scoff at them, but I'll tell you they really work!

You will slowly build up your turning supplies. A good face protector is a must, one that filters is really good, and you will need a turning smock. Those lathes and sharp tools send the wood flying all over, and most of it seems to end up down your shirt.

Also, absolutely for sure, you will need a sharpening system. Many turners use the Wolverine system with the varigrind jigs. I use it and love it. I had the Tormek Ultimate for a while, but it was slow and didn't put a sturdy edge on the tools. But that's just my experience. But remember, a sharp tool is a good tool: you will get super frustrated if your tools dull. If you only have one bowl gouge for instance, you will sharpen it a couple of times turning one bowl.

You will also build up more than one of each gouge. You will want a detail gouge; turn one of your bowl gouges into a fingernail gouge; inside scraper, outside scraper; 1/2" bowl gouges; 1/2" skew, 1/4" skew; diamond parting tool: just to mention a few

You will want to get some Kingsplor sanding rolls, the green stuff, 180 grit, 220, 260, 320, 400, 600.

You will need polish, shellac, beeswax, pencils, squaring meter, sanding filler, dust control, and on and on.

You might want to checkout/join the American Association of Woodturners. Lots of good advice about tools and shop stuff there too.

Also, Trifern on this site is a master turner! Hope he chimes in too!

Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks so far, I'm reading emails as they come in and adding stuff to my list. Our family shopping list is online my nephew does so I'm filling it out real time.

I knew face shield but it slipped my mind so that will go on there, and smock I didn't even think of so thanks! And duplicate tools, good idea and the Wolverine stuff, what grit grinding wheel is good?

Dan that chuck looks good but a little high priced so I may have to get it for myself but what do you guys think of this one:

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005199/4174/TEKNATOOL-SuperNova2.aspx

And would I need one of those Inserts they show?


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I love my supernova chuck. And not to cause an argument, I did not have very good luck with my PSI chuck at all. I also have a Oneway that works great. Others swear by the PSI.

The sharpening system really is a priority, as is the face mask/respirator. I ended up getting a Trend Airshield Pro. Yes, very pricey, but it REALLY is fantastic and keeps the dust out of your eyes, ears, and most importantly, lungs.

I use the blue 80 grit aluminum oxide wheel and the pink 120 grit aluminum oxide wheel. I also got the variable speed grinder at Woodcraft on sale for 90.00. You will want to grind at the low speed most of the time.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i hope you have deep pockets…cuz you sure have opened the dam of tools that can go with this lathe ,,,lol..i hope your family and or friends fill the list you have…i would hate to think you dont have all you ''need'' to do all that can be done…...just wait …a year maybe will go by…...and it will be posted..'' I just got a new full size powermatic lathe so i could do more then what the samll one did''...its a sickness…...lol…..once you start…it doesnt end…good luck with it all…i cant wait to see what you make…..


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL Yeah I know Grizz, but when I go I go full throttle.

No no no this will be my one and only lathe….

Oh. Did I put that in writing….

But I really am out of room that's why this one will be good so I hope that doesn't ever happen. Ever ever ever…

But the neighbors will be askin' 'Why's all that stuff from your basement layin' in the backyard now?...'


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Ah geeze Chip, another grinder? I have 5 now. 6 if you counter the one I put the wire wheels on. 7 if you count the buffer… I'm gonna hafta stack 'em.

Does that variable speed grinder have good power? The reason I ask the 2 1HP Jet's I have do, the wire wheel one I can sto, that's why it's no longer a grinder.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Use your jet, use a router speed control, and just turn it down to about 1800 rpm. Sounds like you have enough!


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't know if I can do that, pretty sure it's an induction motor and not a univeral motor.

Do I need something to attach tht Nova chuck from WoodCraft? I didn't see any thread choices.

And where do you get 120 grit wheels?

That slow speed 1/2HP grinder at WoodCraft for $110 looks decent, same speed as the lowest speed the variable ones go.

And a slow speed grinder has been on the radar so another one is ok.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL, ok, as long as it has been on the radar! 

The chuck will thread right on to the spindle, and you just have to get the correct tpi.

I got the 120 grit wheels at Woodcraft. A lot of online stores have them.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Wheels
http://www.woodcraft.com/Category/1002055/Grinding-Wheels.aspx

Chuck 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005199/4174/TEKNATOOL-SuperNova2.aspx

Wolverine
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2001998/Wolverine-Grinding-and-Sharpening-Jigs.aspx


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the links Wayne! That chuck & Wolverine Jig are on the list. But I only find 80 grit wheels and not 120 or 150 grit at WoodCraft.

I found a 150 grit at Rockler, I assme it would be ok?

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10088


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Chip, yeah, I figured out I need that 1"x8TPI insert for the Nova Chuck.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Pink 120 grit is on this page
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2000216/Aluminum-Oxide-Grinding-Wheels.aspx

Blue 80 grit on this page
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2001852/Blue-Aluminum-Oxide-Grinding-Wheels.aspx

Recommend 8" grinder.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Wayne. Yep my Jet's are 8" and so will the slow speed be.


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

Sharpening the tools is very very important … I have a very basic set of very cheap tools and they turn some pretty stuff … i use a wolverine sharpening jig system with an 8 inch slow speed grinder …

I took two basic turning classes from the local woodcraft it helped … and spending some time with a friends that does alot helped even more …

I have a nova chuck … love it

The tools you have sound like a good start … i would try and get "the hang' of each one and see what they can all do begfore getting more (you have more tools than I do already and so far I have made pens & pencils, snowmen, handles, bowls, tops, spindles, and a few other things)

Sorby makes a thin parting tool i bought … it is really nice to have …

Woodcraft and rockler shoudl carry pretty almost every thing you need to start … later depending on what you get into turning i am sure we all woudl be more than happy to help out with a slew of site too …

Careful turing can an addiction …


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh and you need a free craftsupplies catalog…. One of my favorite woodturning suppliers

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/util/catalog_request?Args=


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks again RavinHeart and Wayne. that catlog looks good.

I'm going to give it a try first without a class and see, I'm self taught, well except for a woodworking class in 7th grade. A friend of mine is in a evening woodworking course at the technical college and he called me up last night after class and told me a girl in his class just turned a prototype table leg last night for a table she's making in 45 minutes having never done it before and it came out perfect so that's incentive. I've seen a lot of shows over the years so I've seen the technique and I remember one that was always just on turning. I'll rewatch as many as I can because it will be a while before I make my first attempt while I'm accumulating the needed items.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Curt,
I agree totally with RavinHeart and WayneC.

A warning though: if you are going the self-taught route, be very, very careful. Those tools are sharp, and the lathe is strong. For instance, many people use cloth rags to put on wax, color, dye, etc.. But I use a paper towel, because a guy in my class was using a cloth and it got wrapped around the spindle, and he really did a number on his finger. A paper towel tears before it does harm.

It's little things like that that a class will teach you.

Also, don't get too frustrated with the skew. Well, okay, get frustrated with the skew, we all do!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Curt,
I was looking at this lathe again, and I noticed that the lowest speed is 760. You might, if it will work, want to try the router speed control trick to get that down a little bit. That's a little high for the low end, if you're going to be doing threading or stuff, or even using a large out of round bowl blank.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, Curt, I had to order my lathe since the nearest Rockler store is a 3-hour drive from me.

I've been watching this thread with interest, and I'm convinced of two things:

1. I'm in way over my head
2. I'm going to need at least $1,000 worth of accessories to make my $200 lathe useful.

C'est la vie!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I went cheap but effective…
Benjamin's Best HSS 8 piece tool set. (Penn State through Amazon.com)

Wood River 1" 8 TPI (to fit my lathe) 4 jaw self centering chuck from Woodcraft.

Assuming you have a bench grinder, you will need either a good, adjustable tool rest and a STEADY hand, or a sharpening jig, and some honing stones / oil.

Sanding and finishing tools spring to mind, as does some sort of dust hood. (Mine is currently a recycled Kitty litter tub with a 4" S&D stub to connect it, and a pair of vice grips, I need to improve this!).


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Curt, get this! Now! 

It's a good price, especially with free shipping.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Darn it Chip!  Had myself convinced NOT to spend any more money till after Christmas. Now I'll be stopping at WoodCraft tonight… I wonder if that's the one dbhost was referring to, because his Woodcraft link takes me to a chisel set.

And thanks for your other tips too. I'm not totally unfamiliar with lathes, just wood lathes. I actually ran an engine lathe in a machine shop for a few years after High School before College and have one in my basement. I understand there is a big difference, i.e. holding the cutting tools for one and technique is involved but I'm going to give it a go. Not without studying up first though. And metal working tools are sharp too, I have the stitches to prove it. 

I'm going to look into the speed issue you pointed out. Maybe gearing the motor down first with another set of pulleys or machining my own pulley for the motor. Once I get a feel for things.

I agree Charlie, money pit…

Why do they call that a two jaw chuck when I see four jaws?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Perhaps while your at woodcraft, you should look up some of their turning videos….

Some possible candidates.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2020425/Woodturning-Projects--with-Rex-and-Kip-DVD-s.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020590/22910/Woodturning-with-Alan-Lacer-Getting-Started-Right-DVD.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005582/16808/Turning-Wood-DVD.aspx

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Videos___Pen_Making___The_Basics_and_Beyond___kip_rex_basics_vid?Args=

You should also consider requesting the free pen turning video from Penn State Industries

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DVD.html?mybuyscid=7126043314


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Wayne, that's a good idea. Now I wish I still had those turning shows I believe were on PBS that I referred to because they were instructional not just, I'm turning this leg for the table.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The number and quaity of woodworking shows sure has declined. There used to be a real good turning show from a guy in Ok if I remember correctly.

Did you sign up for the free video in the last link above?


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Now I see where you got a line on the chuck Chip, just got an email at 2PM from WoodCraft on it.

Is it just me that I haven't been observant in years past or are there way more aggressive tool sales this year?


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Curt, I am now going to have to start calling you blankity blank blank blank Blankman! 

I went to the local Woodcraft to see if they had anything comparable to the Excelsior mini lathe. They had some left over Jet mini's still at the sale price of $299, but I just wasn't that impressed. Then my friend who works there showed me the new Delta midi-lathe that was ON SALE. What a nice unit! I was impressed enough to buy it! LOL. And the legs, since I got a lot of money off, and I also sold my Jet mini for what I bought it for. So the whole thing cost me $300.00 out the door, lathe and legs.

I am gonna' blame you Curt! So…..............................THANK YOU!


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL Chip. But who was it that got me to go to WoodCraft today and come home with a NOVA Precision Midi Chuck? Huh? Huh? Who was that? And a video on turning…

Holy S! I was going to ask if that's the variable speed one but it is! I looked at that at Rockler the other day and it was six bills! Nice score man. Half price with all the fixin's, wow.

Yeah, I haven't even turned mine on yet and I'm sinking more money in, ouch. I think that was said here and it's coming to fruition. Maybe I'll hate it, yeah, that's it, I got an out…


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, ok, I give. And you have only BEGUN to spend money on the lathe and turning!


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I picked up another DVD on turning today at Rockler so now I have two. If I can just get some time to watch them…


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Got the free Penn State DVD today, so now I have three. Came with a catalog (no surprise) and a $10 off coupon on a $50 purchase. Oh-oh. I'm not gonna buy anything… I'm not gonna buy anything… I'm not gonna buy anything… Where did I put that catalog…


----------



## pklumber44 (Jun 16, 2017)

Has anyone everyone replace or repaired a switch on the Excelsior mini lathe? Mine seemed to be not working. There is no resistance when flipping the switch.


----------

